# Cloning Hard drive



## coldshot47

im using driveimage xml to clone my HD to a new HD. this is the first time ive tried something like this and need detailed help. what do i have to do to the new hard drive in order to make it ready for this and how do i actually copy. when ever i try i get "could not lock destination drive disk1#1 (E: )


----------



## patrickv

coldshot47 said:


> im using driveimage xml to clone my HD to a new HD. this is the first time ive tried something like this and need detailed help. what do i have to do to the new hard drive in order to make it ready for this and how do i actually copy. when ever i try i get "could not lock destination drive disk1#1 (E: )



hmmm. strange.
I've never used that as i use Acronis, did you format your drive in full ?
Make sure no program is accessing the drive at the running of the program


----------



## coldshot47

i pretty much just installed the HD, and then formatted it. nothing is on it yet but i have dragged files over before so i know it works. btw i am going to try the program you are using and see if that helps. although i have tried a few diff programs now and they all dont work, leading me to believe i set up my new HD incorrectly


----------



## coldshot47

k i tried the program that you are talking about and its just another back up program. thats not what im looking for. what i want is 2 identical useable drives, i want to transfer the contents of my current HD to a new one, same package bigger box.


----------



## Bob The Builder

coldshot47 said:


> k i tried the program that you are talking about and its just another back up program. thats not what im looking for. what i want is 2 identical useable drives, i want to transfer the contents of my current HD to a new one, same package bigger box.



Did you find a solution to your problem? I am in the same sort of situation as you are. Let me know if anything has helped.


----------



## Mr soft

Depends what HD´s you have. 

Most manufacturers have there own tools , have you checked their site ?
Diamond maxtors  and seagate´s can be cloned quite easy with "max blast". 
Works very well. I´m on a cloned OS now, I leave the original in the drawer


----------

